# Envious Creations



## envious (May 14, 2008)

ill start off with the body/speed shop dio.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

keep em comin!!!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

first completed build of 08
revell integra


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

monte ss pro comp drag car.

still in progress


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

next up is the firefighter mustang that i converted to a coupe.

waiting for the resin caster.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

66 nova pro street

in progress


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

87 regal pro street
started as a donk kit.
67 chevelle pro street chassis shortened.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

97 ranger second build for this one.

toyota hilux chassis and a lot of modifiying/scratch building


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

i have a few more day until i get my edit button.

ranger


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this ranger is sick! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice ranger !!!!!!!! and monte


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jun 8 2008, 01:01 AM~10821701
> *Nice stuff!!
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

those are some nice rides ! ! love the monte


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

thanks homies!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

posin' the ranger


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work jim, i cant wait to see the ranger done.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Page 2
Nice work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good jim i been waitin to see the ranger done since u posted it on sae lol i also like how u did the black shit on the bumper from the exhaust on the integra


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

thanks.
yeah thats just a quick blast of black wash thru the airbrush.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

if you guys want to see more of any of these hit my photobucket.

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/envious8420


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

definitely awesome on the ranger & the orange pro street..paint jobs immaculate!

hope to see that ranger done up in color pretty soon


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet pics bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good homie!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

cardomain


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

/\/\/\/\ my 1:1 ranger


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

was gonna ask ya, where the hell ya live Jim?


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 8 2008, 11:33 PM~10826954
> *was gonna ask ya, where the hell ya live Jim?
> *












Apparently, BFE in Ohio. :roflmao: I think I've been there...


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

old pic. southern illinois now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn its a freggin wonder your not a part of some of the 1:1 car club scene up there. My club is up and around there...might check it out!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

painting the nova


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 7 2008, 10:47 PM~10821653
> *next up is the firefighter mustang that i converted to a coupe.
> 
> waiting for the resin caster.
> ...


 Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

All your builds look great.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

firefighter mustang that i converted to a coupe.
how did u do this


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

styrene, filler and great reference materials.

it doesn't hurt that i do body/paint work for a living either.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love the blue on the monte, and the monte itself isnt that bad either! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man. Love how you added the full windows on the doors of the Monte. :thumbsup: 

I'll have to get with you when I do my Mustang II. :biggrin:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

thanks!

biggc--cool lmk when youre ready


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

been working on this one for a few days now.
revell '79 camaro and the '57 pro mod chassis.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hella nice work man! we still need to hook up and do a pro street 57 for the ages.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yup yup..looking damn good!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0  :nicoderm: Man theres some real nice stuff in here. Lovin the pro street G-bodys for real, keep up the good work


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 28 2008, 08:58 AM~10969179
> *Looks great so far man!!
> *


x2


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

killed off all of the z28 bs.
few pics of the motor.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, looks great....keep us posted.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn nice camaro bro
heres an idea make the paint look like bumble bee
not the new one the old fucked up one
that would look bad ass


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

im going to do it in flat red with black trim


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet bro nice detail


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

fitting the chassis to the body

























the sharpie marks are things to do while wet sanding.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

first try casting my own parts.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn. looks pretty nice! how much for a carb?! :biggrin:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

thanks, not sellin em yet. these are fiberglass resin as a test run before dropping some loot on the good stuff.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

rolling chasie pics ?
ever seen the car from the MAG "HOT ROD" ? i think name had something to do with a bomb ? it was a flat green color.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 6 2008, 12:39 AM~11020341
> *rolling chasie pics ?
> ever seen the car from the MAG "HOT ROD" ? i think name had something to do with a bomb ? it was a flat green color.
> *


it was called f-bomb. but it was a lil older model then this. it had a twin turbo 1000+ horse small block.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha i found my mag on it.









who make that kit you got?


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

sweet color on that one
its a revell kit but its the next body style after that one.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! im likin tht ranger!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11015063
> *fitting the chassis to the body
> 
> 
> ...


r u going to put like a sheetmetal wing ont his or something? i think itd look great with one!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

yeah, just waiting on some styrene to come in.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 9 2008, 09:43 PM~11051397
> *yeah, just waiting on some styrene to come in.
> *


 cool. cant wait to see it! :cheesy:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

mine has the newer dash in 1:1 and i have one, somewhere...








dp floors








shifter came from an old fire truck kit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

think u can use the slicks?


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

definatly!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good with the yota frame


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good!!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

for the newer dash in the ranger get one of the explorer kits. They have the 95 up style dash. You will prob want to grab the door panels to be more accurate as well. The 94 door panels are also different. I swapped a 97 dash/door panels into my old 94 it was a bitch but well worth it..


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

bad ass bro , just bad ass...


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: 

i got the wheels, tires and hood sorted out.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet nova. whered ya get the wheels/tires?


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

its the 57 chevy pro mod chassis with the nova body.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

so..is that where u got the tires?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

p.s. do you live in a dungeon? :ugh: 

jw!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11184415
> *p.s.  do you live in a dungeon?  :ugh:
> 
> jw!
> *


 :nicoderm: looks good jim. nice work. and you gonna detail the shop,or just keep it like that?


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

old house/old basement.
rims are from the kit.
front tires are off of an old diecast f/c
rears came from the kit

full detail of course. 
:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ah ok...they are sweet. looks very realistic


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

new tire technique.



































im gonna kill the body stripe i think.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Looks good! Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that mc is super wet :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good jim!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 16 2010, 06:53 PM~17507710
> *Looks good! Glad to see you posting again.
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice and shiney and the wheels look good in black


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

bro u do some killer work! LOVE all the pro street/pro stocks! :thumbsup:


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 

damnit bro,...where ya been hiding at? And nice ass 'Stang!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

hidin out at work. LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 11:14 PM~19224032
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> damnit bro,...where ya been hiding at?  And nice ass 'Stang!
> *


x2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Stang is sick!!


----------

